# Portsmouth motorhome parking



## amydan (Sep 8, 2009)

Coming off the brittany ferry pont aven at 8-30 pm can we park in port or near till morning


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

normally you can park up before travelling, but not sure about access in to that area when rolling off a ferry. I would think that you have to go out, round the roundabout and back in to the departures area.

Failing that, try Port Solent - it's in the MHF database. Park up at the far end away from the cinema entrance, should be quiet. There are several bars / restaurants there (mostly chains, incluing LLoyds / weatherspoons).

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/port-solent-campsite.html


----------



## Garcia (Mar 5, 2010)

Southsea, down by the Common and sea front, is all resticted parking (NO CARAVANS), tho I have done it at a push in my small MH, and not been bothered between 6pm and 8 am . But it's an early start the next day and you've the Portsmouth rush hour to deal with.
As suggested Port Solent SHOULD be OK.

Personally I would take the OLD A3 out of town (not the motorway A3M). Can't be more than 5 or 10 mins from the port.
Take a left at the top of the hill north of Cosham, by the George pub.
(great pub, )....
Couple hundred metres, park on the RIGHT by the Churchillian pub. Lots of space.
NOT on the left by the Burger Van!! Mick's Monster Burger Bar......is a 24hour operation!and noisy!
Churchillian is a busy food pub (can't say about the food, years since I was in there) but great views over portsmouth.
I stop there whenever I'm back visiting friends and relatives in Pompey.

Garcia


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

I'm a 'local yokel' and recommend on the hill as has already been mentioned.
The Churchillian does good wholesome food with good portions.
Also you could try Hayling Island beach parking. Officially its £10 a night, but you won't get local authority visits until 0830hrs the following morning. Payment is by mobile phone during the winter but we don't all have mobiles do we ;-)


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Spacerunner said:


> I'm a 'local yokel' and recommend on the hill as has already been mentioned.
> The Churchillian does good wholesome food with good portions.
> Also you could try Hayling Island beach parking. Officially its £10 a night, but you won't get local authority visits until 0830hrs the following morning. Payment is by mobile phone during the winter but we don't all have mobiles do we ;-)


Any Co-ordinates please?

TM


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

hayling beachlands

parking next to Churchillian


----------



## robbosps (Mar 10, 2014)

Looking around yesterday, this location looks very good.

Its ferry road, Portsmouth, next to the RNLI building. Nicely out of the way.

https://maps.google.co.uk/maps?hl=e...k&ei=EA8pU7X6CsTD0QWbxoCoDA&ved=0CCoQ8gEoATAA


----------

